# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  The Lafferty Mandolin Giveaway

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted the following news release:
The Lafferty Mandolin Giveaway

The Mandolin Store is combining efforts with the Mandolin Cafe to give away a copy of The Lafferty A Model, their new house brand mandolin family line of instruments, hand-crafted in the U.S. One lucky individual to be chosen the winner on the Mandolin Cafe web site February 15, 2012. 

 

---------------------------

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply. The addition of images is turned OFF for this area so as not to compete with or interfere with the news item.

----------


## Don Grieser

Thanks, Dennis and Scott! Dennis, I wish you success with your mandolins. I like what I heard in the audio you posted on your website.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Nice looking instrument, and I love the finish and simplicity of the desing, including the lack of fretboard binding.

----------


## Nehl

Beautiful!  Looking forward to hearing one in action. 
Heading to the dire to check out the F-styles. 
Addicted to the Mandolin Cafe, thanks for posting!

----------


## Malcolm G.

Pleas let me echo all the good things that have been said.

Best to everyone.

----------


## Bluejunco

Good luck everyone

----------


## Tony Avitua

Thanks for the opportunity and for the excellent customer service you always provide!!!

----------


## Tim Anderson

Yes, Yes, Thank you fro another opportunity to win a great mandolin.

----------


## VAPicker

Looks to be a fine instrument represented by a fine company. That is all any of us are really looking for in a product. Lafferty should do well in the US-made mandolin market.......Bill

----------


## Lou Giordano

Thank You!!!!!!

----------


## Mike Snyder

Dennis also has the coolest mandolin-themed tee shirts ever.

----------


## Jared Heddinger

Whoa...1500 entries and its just the first day.

----------


## Kip Carter

Oh I hope I win... I hope I win... good bye Ibenez!!!! 

Good job guys!
Kip...

----------


## Jakelwr

This would be amazing. My parents got me my first mando from a pawn shop! I have a better F-model now, but my sister uses the pawn shop one  :Smile:

----------


## gbarnett

Thanks for the chance to win one of these fine instruments!   :Smile:

----------


## Mando Tristan

Over 2000 entries already?! I have yet to catch MAS so I only have one mando, my Fender FM-100. All I can say about this mandolin and the chance to win it is, "Wow". Good luck to everyone who enters, but lets keep the number low so the chances of winning are higher, ok?

----------


## JeffD

I hope I win. My plan is to give it as a gift to my mandolin duet partner.

----------


## journeybear

Fine looking instrument. I've always been a Gibson guy (even if I play a MandoBird, Epiphone is owned by Gibson), but I can see the value in owning something new as well as vintage. Cheers to whoever wins!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## John Kinn

This is my third mandolin giveaway entry, so I guess this time it's my turn.. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## zehnbrain

Newbie question - Am I doing something wrong? I've tried to register (at least) 3 times now, and each time I get taken to this URL with just a blank white page, so I can't tell if I've registered successfully or not.

----------


## willt1954

I sure could use a new mandolin...Good luck everyone....I'm sure you could use on too..

----------


## willt1954

you got it !

----------


## bobby bill

Um . . . does this constituted registering?

----------


## Bill Snyder

Bobby Bill you have to go to the registration page and give your name and e-mail. Find it HERE.

----------


## Chris Newland

It's unnecessary for anyone else to bother with the cumbersome registration process, since it has been preordained that I will be the winner.  I do encourage you, however, to continue to support the Mandolin Cafe, which has brought this little contest to our attention and which will, on the 15th, alert me of the inevitable outcome.[SIZE=4]

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I have bad news for you, and it's identical to the email exchange we had on 11/17/2011 when you were having problems registering. Please contact me privately for the details if need be, but it's really the same issue and we know what the problem is. Meanwhile, I'll manually register you myself.

----------


## Mando Tristan

> It's unnecessary for anyone else to bother with the cumbersome registration process, since it has been preordained that I will be the winner.  I do encourage you, however, to continue to support the Mandolin Cafe, which has brought this little contest to our attention and which will, on the 15th, alert me of the inevitable outcome.[SIZE=4]


I think you slightly over estimate your chances of winning. It a 1 in 3700 chance for everyone right now, not 1 in 1.

----------


## Elliot Luber

Thanks Dennis and Scott for doing this! The new Lafferty line looks great. Simple and elegant. Sounded great on the Mandolin Store's page too. May the winner play the heck out of it!

----------


## Fstpicker

Wow! Thank you for this generous offer. 

Hope to win.

Jeff

----------


## bd_nashville

It's very generous on the part of The Lafferty to offer such a beautiful instrument.  I hope this is the kick-off to great success for them.  Surely, whoever wins it will enjoy playing it very much (I know, I know: Yes, the winner will enjoy it, but stop calling me Shirley).

----------


## David Kennedy

Good Luck everyone. A win for me would introduce Lafferty Mandos to Australia. Fingers Crossed.

----------


## Mando Tristan

19 days left and just over 6100 people registered. Good luck  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Paul Edwards

6100? Wow! This is really exciting! Just in general! I wish I could see the look on the guy's face who wins..  :Grin:

----------


## Kip Carter

I will have my wife take a picture of me when I read the email..hows that???   :Grin:   Really you think about the average drawing that you might be in... the chances are really good here.  If I don't win I will be thrilled for who ever gets it... just hope they get a lot of joy from it.
Kip...

----------


## mick pierce

this looks beautiful and now i cannot work until the draw is finished, as i have every thing crossed and can not walk to work, waiting very very patiently he he he

----------


## houseworker

> 6100? Wow! This is really exciting! Just in general! I wish I could see the look on the guy's face who wins..


Who says it's gonna be a guy?

----------


## Paul Edwards

> Who says it's gonna be a guy?


touche.. I stand corrected. 

Omit-guy, Insert-person.  :Smile:

----------


## Paul Edwards

keyboard in mouth?

----------


## Kip Carter

> Who says it's gonna be a guy?


 <-- Yep... could be a very lucky lady too... > 10k entries...  :Mandosmiley:  time keeps on slippin slippin waitin for my Lafferty!

Kip...

----------


## prissiponi

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!

----------


## Sandy Beckler

Good luck to everyone....

Sandy

----------


## Wayne Bagley

Even if I don't win I hope to (some day) travel to New York and visit the "Mandolin Store" and possibly meet Dennis. 

I however do hope to win. A fine instrument such as "The Lafferty" would make me a happy man.

----------


## Sandy Beckler

:Whistling:

----------


## OlderThanWillie

I'm hoping that by entering this comment I will also be registered. If that's not the case, please inform me. Thanks.

----------


## Sandy Beckler

Have I been drinking?  :Disbelief:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> I'm hoping that by entering this comment I will also be registered. If that's not the case, please inform me. Thanks.


Go to http://www.mandolincafe.com and click on the link to enter.

----------


## the_dude

This looks awesome!  The Mandolin Store was so unbelievably helpful when I ordered with them, so I am sure this thing rocks.  I'm crossing my fingers on this one, I need to upgrade from my old Kentucky BIG time.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Make sure you check out my "road test" of this mandolin *here*. I think it rocks  :Cool:

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Even if I don't win I hope to (some day) travel to New York and visit the "Mandolin Store" and possibly meet Dennis.


You might have a bit of a problem with that. The Mandolin Store is in Arizona.
https://themandolinstore.com/

----------


## yankees1

> Even if I don't win I hope to (some day) travel to New York and visit the "Mandolin Store" and possibly meet Dennis. 
> 
> I however do hope to win. A fine instrument such as "The Lafferty" would make me a happy man.


   You may want to take a detour through Arizona first and save that trip to New York for a Yankees game this summer! Mandolin Store is in Arizona!

----------


## maki

> 6100? Wow! This is really exciting! Just in general! I wish I could see the look on the guy's face who wins..


http://412.laxallstars.com/files/2010/12/Shocked2.gif

----------


## JimRym

This would be a great travel mando.  -Jim

----------


## Barry Wilson

> http://412.laxallstars.com/files/2010/12/Shocked2.gif


I am a huge Black Adder fan. Have all 4 seasons on dvd. still picture hugh as the prince and not house

----------


## Mando Tristan

> This would be a great travel mando.  -Jim


More than just a travel instrument for me and many others who have entered. My poor Fender mando could use to be replaced, especially since its a laminate mando. 
9 days and counting, good luck to the 7500+ who have entered thus far!

----------


## Ken Scarbrough

Best of Luck to everyone.

----------


## Appalachia

I think the real question now is wether this will reach 8000 registrants. It's slowed down significantly in the past few days. According to the U.S. National Weather Service, the odds of being struck by lightning within your lifetime are 1 in 5,000 (though I'm not sure about the validity of this statement as I didn't get it firsthand). It's a bit disconcerting that I have a better chance of being struck by lightning at some point in my life than I do of winning this mandolin.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I don't know where you got the 5000 number but these figures look a little more realistic. You have a better chance of winning the mandolin.

----------


## Appalachia

Ah, I thought 1/5000 seemed a bit too high; hence why I questioned it's validity. Still, this is getting closer and closer to that 1/10000 chance from the figures on that site.

----------


## Kip Carter

> Ah, I thought 1/5000 seemed a bit too high; hence why I questioned it's validity. Still, this is getting closer and closer to that 1/10000 chance from the figures on that site.


Actually that is in the average lifetime.  In a single given year it reports 1/1,000,000  So since they aren't giving away one a year (yet) your probability is much better than lightening striking.  Not sure how that sounds on a mandolin but if it happens I hope it is recorded.
Kip...

----------


## Barry Wilson

I am irish descent, born friday the 13th and a hockey goaltender. superstitious? I think my odds of getting hit by lightning are greater tbh

----------


## Kip Carter

May be so, but Barry... However!!... You're having pretty good luck with that OM's progress! 
Kip...

----------


## Barry Wilson

I am surprised how dark the OM is turning out. I love the color of this lafferty. dam that thing is sexy. I can pray but not going to get my hopes up. they will draw and see Canada? toss that one out and let's draw another. Dam Canadians are too nice anyway so they won't mind... ya well not all Canadians have a pleasant disposition. I represent the jerks for my country quite well.

----------


## McGruff

I need this instrument. I will never own a Mandolin this nice, even if my budget and playing ability allowed it . . . no way the wife would ever consent to $1800 for a "toy guitar." This is my one and only chance.

And the color is stunning. Love the dark finish . . . almost like a great cup of coffee.

----------


## Appalachia

> Actually that is in the average lifetime.  In a single given year it reports 1/1,000,000  So since they aren't giving away one a year (yet) your probability is much better than lightening striking.  Not sure how that sounds on a mandolin but if it happens I hope it is recorded.
> Kip...


Yes, they aren't giving one away every year, that is why you use the lifetime ratio for the lightning, because this is likely to be the only chance we'll have in our lifetime to win a Lafferty. I'm not comparing the likely-hood of winning a Lafferty this year with being struck by lightning this year; I'm comparing the likely-hood of winning a Lafferty in a lifetime, with that of being struck by lightning in a lifetime.

----------


## Jeffff

I would rather win the Lafferty.

----------


## JeffD

> According to the U.S. National Weather Service, the odds of being struck by lightning within your lifetime are 1 in 5,000


That in a lifetime. NWS puts it at 1 in 10,000. Still, that is in an 80 year lifetime. The chances of getting hit by lightning in any given year are over 1 in 700,000.  The chances of winning the present powerball jackpot are 1 in over 175 million.

So take heart, this give away doesn't last a year.  :Smile:  

And also, the chances of you winning something you want, in your life time, are pretty good, depending on how long you live and how many things you like.

----------


## McGruff

> That in a lifetime. NWS puts it at 1 in 10,000. Still, that is in an 80 year lifetime. The chances of getting hit by lightning in any given year are over 1 in 700,000.  The chances of winning the present powerball jackpot are 1 in over 175 million.
> 
> So take heart, this give away doesn't last a year.  
> 
> And also, the chances of you winning something you want, in your life time, are pretty good, depending on how long you live and how many things you like.


Unforutantely the universe doesn't seem to understand the difference between "I want a salad shooter" and "I want a Lafferty"

----------


## Appalachia

> That in a lifetime. NWS puts it at 1 in 10,000. Still, that is in an 80 year lifetime. The chances of getting hit by lightning in any given year are over 1 in 700,000.  The chances of winning the present powerball jackpot are 1 in over 175 million.
> 
> So take heart, this give away doesn't last a year.  
> 
> And also, the chances of you winning something you want, in your life time, are pretty good, depending on how long you live and how many things you like.


No, this giveaway does not last a year, or my whole life, but it will likely be the only Lafferty given away during my lifetime (or at least that I'll be aware is being given away [correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think the Cafe has ever had the same giveaway model twice]). This means that you can treat your chances of winning this mandolin as the chance you'll win a Lafferty in your lifetime, because it is the only time within your lifetime that you have a chance to win it.

----------


## JeffD

> No, this giveaway does not last a year, or my whole life, but it will likely be the only Lafferty given away during my lifetime (or at least that I'll be aware is being given away [correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think the Cafe has ever had the same giveaway model twice]). This means that you can treat your chances of winning this mandolin as the chance you'll win a Lafferty in your lifetime, because it is the only time within your lifetime that you have a chance to win it.


See now there it depends. Perhaps not a Lafferty, but there have been, and will be other mandolin giveaways. Or you might win a a new lawn tractor for a door prize ticket to a conty fair, that you could sell for a Lafferty. A friend of mine confined to a wheel chair won a Harley Davidson 1200 Custom, which, after a good long laugh, he flipped for good coin of the realm. He spent the money on two eye crossingly amazing guitars, and pocketed the change.

Ya never know.

But I get your point.

I hope you win, just to think of you dodging rain storms for the rest of your life.   :Smile:

----------


## OzMando

Yay!  Fun to be a part of this sort of thing.  Looks like a fine instrument.  I'd like to take it home but I won't begrudge some other fortunate person being blessed with a lovely new mando.  Enjoy it, whoever you are!   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Kip Carter

Interesting quandary for those who are more pensive and wish to consider the lightening.  

Would the fact that someone had been hit by lightening already and survived increase or decrease possibility of winning; or is the drawing and the incident of lightening strikes (as well as survival from same) totally decoupled.  If indeed decoupled then... 'What are we talking about lightening for???'

Lets play!  Course I hope I win but if I do not, I really hope is that whoever does gets lots of joy out of it!
Kip...

----------


## Psyberbilly

> I am irish descent, born friday the 13th and a hockey goaltender. superstitious? I think my odds of getting hit by lightning are greater tbh


LOL !! You gotta be a hockey player to get that one ! The guys I skate with are the most superstitious bunch I have ever known, and we don't even wanna start talking about goalies !

----------


## Loretta Callahan

I can almost feel it in my hands!

----------


## Barry Wilson

yup. I had certain music to listen to depending what rink and whether regular season or playoff, certain jerseys to wear, always put left pad on before the right etc etc. and I always had to take 1 shot to the head in warm up haha. those weenies that complain about that kill me.

----------


## Appalachia

> Interesting quandary for those who are more pensive and wish to consider the lightening.  
> 
> Would the fact that someone had been hit by lightening already and survived increase or decrease possibility of winning; or is the drawing and the incident of lightening strikes (as well as survival from same) totally decoupled.  If indeed decoupled then... 'What are we talking about lightening for???'
> 
> Lets play!  Course I hope I win but if I do not, I really hope is that whoever does gets lots of joy out of it!
> Kip...


They are entirely decoupled. We're just talking about lightning for fun (or at least I am).

----------


## Beanzy

The lightning thing isn't so random. Some places get hit more than others, I sometimes use a lightning prediction programme to advise people on those odds and whether they'll need a conductor installed. Now if you live and work outdoors in an area prone to high numbers of strikes each year obviously your chances are higher.

In this case by being a cafe member you increased your chances of winning the mandolin by being aware the competition was on. By entering the competition you've gone out to play golf in the storm beside the flag-pole. 

The rest depends on where the bolt strikes.

Thankfully whether you win one comp has no bearing on your odds for the next. But if enough competitions are run, then the possibility of someone winning more then one goes right up.

----------


## Mando Tristan

Looks like we are going to hit 8000  :Disbelief:  , its almost 7950 and there are four days left.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mando Tristan

The drawing is tomorrow!  :Grin:  And over 8500 registrants...  :Disbelief:  Good Luck!  :Mandosmiley: 
Anyone know what time they are going to draw the winner?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> The drawing is tomorrow!  And over 8500 registrants...  Good Luck! 
> Anyone know what time they are going to draw the winner?


Depends upon when I get up. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Crossing everything I can find .... the toes are the most difficult.

----------


## McGruff

I don't need fingers or toes . . . God is on my side.

Of course, the fingers will come in handy for playing the thing . . . and the toes for tapping along!

----------


## Kip Carter

Now I lay me down for the night, whispering this prayer till mornings light.
The drawing tomorrow shall someone win, the blessing of the new Lafferty mandolin.
Yes I pray, I pray that it is me, but if it is not, my hope would be.
That the one on whom good fortune smiles, will have a lasting grin for MILES AND MILES!
AMEN!

Kip..

----------


## dubblestop

Yup yet Scott?

----------


## Mando Tristan

Doesn't look like he's on yet, or at least not here. Hopefully he'll be up soon! Good Luck All!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mando Tristan

It's been won! Congrats Kay!

----------


## Paul Edwards

She's gonna be a beauty! Congratulations!

----------


## Kip Carter

Kay! Congratulations... hope that you have years and years of pleasure with that beautiful A!  You know we'll want a performance or two once the two of you get acquainted a bit!   
Enjoy!!!
Kip...

----------


## bgjunkie

I just wish that I could read this knowing that I was the winner.  Congrats to whoever did win.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

The winner was a lady that is a retiree originally from eastern Nebraska now living in the Southwest. Plays in a small group once a week that's a part of a local bluegrass association. She was thrilled beyond belief and this will be a substantial upgrade for her. Have met some really interesting people making these phone calls and think we found a great owner.

----------


## Kip Carter

> The winner was a lady that is a retiree originally from eastern Nebraska now living in the Southwest. Plays in a small group once a week that's a part of a local bluegrass association. She was thrilled beyond belief and this will be a substantial upgrade for her. Have met some really interesting people making these phone calls and think we found a great owner.


Scott that is fantastic!!!! The only way I would have been happier with the news would be if it was being shipped to my door here in Alabama.... Just what I'd hoped would happen!  Many thanks to the Mandolin Store, it's staff and owners as well as our hosts here on the Cafe.. Good job yall!
Kip...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Here's part of a note from Kay I received this evening as I emailed her to see how she liked the mandolin. Dennis is sending out an email blast from The Mandolin Store in the near future as a follow-up to the giveaway and it'll have a picture of her holding the mandolin so I don't see any need to post that here. Very nice lady and it was a pleasure to visit with her.

------------

I was the hit and the envy of our bluegrass workshop Monday nite; our association president, Paul took some pictures. Your welcome to use the picture. The guy with the beard is Paul, I am the ugly lady holding the beautiful mandolin. Several of our workshop mandolin players had entered the drawing :-). The mandolin is lovely and sounds SWEET!!!!!!!! Hopefully with continued practice and hard work, I be able to give it the justice it deserves. Thank you for everything! Love your website!!! 

Kay

----------


## Adam Sweet

Congratulations, Kay!

----------


## firsttrain

Hope this hasn't already ended.

Thanks,
John

----------


## MikeEdgerton

It ended a year ago.

----------


## greg_tsam

Did i win, Mike?

----------


## JEStanek

Greg, you won a Merkle.

Jamie

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Did i win, Mike?


Greg, you as well as the rest of us except Kay have a great big L on our foreheads. I should have just bought that mandolin from Dennis, it was a nice instrument.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Hope this hasn't already ended.


John, if you'd like to know a little bit more about what you missed out on check out *this* thread.

----------

